# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  جديد-الصفحة الفنية بمنبر اون لاين

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة في منبر مريخاب أون لاين
لنبعد قليلا" من جو (الكورة) ولمزيد من محاولة تلمس الاخبار من حولنا رأينا أن تكون هناك صفحة فنية يومية تنناول فيها أخبار الفنون والادب بشكل عام كم انزال بعض الاعمدة والمقالات المتخصصة وحتي يكون هناك منبرا" يطرح الرأي في القضايا الفنية 

ومعا" نبدأ مشوار اليوم 
*

----------


## acba77

*اقتراح جميل احيك
لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** نشب خلاف حاد جدا" بين المطربة الشابة فهيمة عبدالله (الفائزة بكأس نجوم الغد-النسخة الاخيرة) ومقدم البرنامج وادارة قناة النيل الازرق وذلك بعد تبرع رجل الاعمال بابكر موسي حامد ود الجبل بمبلغ 15,000 ج س (15,000,000 بالقديم)  لاسرة البرنامج والتي نالت منها مبلغ (750) ج س, وقد اتهمت المطربة الصاعدة القناة ومقدم البرنامج بالتلاعب في المبلغ وأكدت علي ان نصيبها مفترض ان يكون (5,000)ج س من جملة المبلغ باعتبار انها صاحبة المركز الاول وقالت بأن قناة النيل الازرق وبابكر صديق هم (الجروا وراها وسكوها وهم الجابوها البرنامج وهي ما محتاجة ليهم ولا لقروشهم ) وأضافت بأنها مريضة بالسكري, حيث أنه وفي زيارة رئيس الجهورية الاخيرة لنادي المريخ كانت ضمن فقرات البرنامج ولكنها عرجت وهي في طريقها للاستاد علي المستشفي لتناول (حقنة الانسولين) وحين وصلت الاستاد منعوها من المشاركة بحجة التأخير.
الاستاذ حسن فضل المولي أورد تفصيلا" ماليا" بالصحف حول الكيفية التي وزع بها الملبغ بين كل أسرة البرنامج من الاعداد والاخراج والمصورين والفرقة الموسيقية ولجنة التحكيم ومقدم البرنامج وكل المشاركين.
بدأت ردرود الافعال علي تصريحات المطربة فهيمة وأولها أمس من الدكتور عبدالماجد خليفة الملحن المعروف حيث هاجمها بشدة واتهمها بالغرور ونكران الجميل وبأنها مادية وأتهمها بتشويه أعماله التي تغنت بها وقرر سحب كل الاعمال التي أعطاها اياها وقال بأن أغانيه متاحة للجميع ما عدا فهيمة.

** ونواصل في قضايا الخلافات وهذه المرة بين الشاعرين الكبيرين أسما" وعمرا" الشاعر محمد علي أبوقطاطي والاستاذ محمد يوسف موسي حيث أتهم الاول الاخير بأنه (مكنكش) في رئاسة اتحاد شعراء الاغنية ورد الشاعر محمد يوسف موسي بأن ابوقطاطي (حاسد وناكر للجميل).. ومن أبرز أغاني الرجلين أغنية سوات العاصفة والتي لحنها واداها الموسيقار محمد وردي لابو قطاطي وأغنية كلمة لمحمد يوسف موسي والتي لحنها وأداها الفنان صلاح بن البادية.

أخبار متفرقة..

* نعت الاذاعة السودانية كبير الفنيين بالاذاعة المهندس موسي ابراهيم والذي لاقي ربه فجر السبت 13/مارس/2010.  الفقيد التحق بالاذاعة في العام 1957 م وشغل منصب كبير الفنيين ونائب مدير ادارة هندسة التشغيل والاستديوهات.

** الفنان الشاب محمود عبدالعزيز يحيي غدا" الاثنين حفلا" خيريا" بالمكتبة القبطية  لصالح أطفال مرضي السرطان

*** أغلب الصحف وأعمدة الرأي تهاجم هذه الايام قناة (زوول) الفضائية السودانية والمتهمة بتهميش الهوية السودانية علي حساب الثقافة الاثيوبية وكذلك عبر كثير من المهتمين عن استيائهم للفقر البرامجي الذي تعيشه هذه القناة بجانب السطحية في الفكرة والعرض والتناول حسب رأيهم.. وفي ذات السياق بدأت قناة هارموني في الظهور مرة أخري عبر القمر الصناعي نايل سات  والان هي في مرحلة البث التجريبي.

**** الفنان اللبناني فضل شاكر غاضب هذه الايام للحال الذي وصلت اليه الاغنية العربية من سطحية وابتذال و(انحدار الفن لمستوي الاستهلاك والتجارة) والجدير بالذكر ان الفنان فضل شاكر قد الغي أغلب ارتباطاته الفنية حزنا" علي ضحايا الطائرة الاثيوبية والتي سقطت في البحر عقب اقلاعها من مطار بيروت في فبراير الماضي وقال انه سيعتزل الغناء فور تأديته فريضة الحج.

***** الخلافات الحادة داخل مجموعة عقد الجلاد الغنائية وصلت لطريق أضطر فيه بعض الاعضاء للانسحاب من المجموعة وآخرهم العضو الخير أحمد آدم والذي قرر عدم العودة نهائيا" للمجموعة والجدير بالذكر انه سيكتب مقالا" توضيحيا" بالصحف بعنوان (بنمسكها من الكبري) يشرح فيه رؤيته للموضوع وأسباب تمسكه بقرار مغادرة الفرقة.

****** وليس ببعيد عن الرياضة وفي تطورات قضية الكابتن أحمد شوبير مع المستشار مرتضي منصور وبعد صدور الحكم القضائي بايقاف برنامج شوبير من قناة الحياة, وتمكن الكابتن شوبير من من تحويل هذا الحكم لمعاقبة القناة قضائيا"وذلك بصدور حكم بمنع البرامج الرياضية لقناة الحياة2 لمدة ثلاثة ايام يمكن بعدها لشوبير الظهور بشكل طبيعي علي شاشات الحياة وكذلك شحب اشارة البث عن القناة لمدة ساعتين الامر الذي التزمت به ادارة القمر الصناعي نايل-سات فور ظهور شوبير علي شاشات قنوات الحياة بأي صفة. قناة الحياة اتهمت شوبير بنكران الجميل وأعطته كامل الحرية في التعاقد مع أي قناة أخري طالما انه أعلن عن وجود عروض عديدة قدمتها له بعض القنوات الفضائية.          
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكرا للمبدع ايهاب والله لفتة رائعة و أخبار قيمة...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شكراً يا هوبا يامعلم وبارك الله فيك 
وداعا الدار وداعا حكايات
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا يا جميل
تخريمة
الوسط الفني ده مالوا جايط كدا
يعني ما أفكر  أغني؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

شكرا يا جميل
تخريمة
الوسط الفني ده مالوا جايط كدا
يعني ما أفكر  أغني؟




هسي لو تينا عرفت انك مفكر تغني.. تفتكر الممكن يحصل شنو؟؟
 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*جميل والله ياهندسه 
لكن المجهود الجبار بضيع فى الزحمه
اقترح تخصيص منتدى قائم بذاته
عن الفن وكلنا نجقلب فيهو هم قايلين
فنانين براهم ونعيدوا تانى ايام الجنوبى
ومنتدانا الخطر منتدى سواعد الثقافى
لو بتزكره انا وعادل كهربا وركشه ومنتصر
كامل والمتألقه الشاعره ابتهال مصطفى 
اها دى خلت الهندسه وبقت مزيعه وانا وعادل شوفتنا للمسرح عييييييييك
كدى سوو لينا منتدى براهو واسألونا
تقبل مرورى ياهندسه
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

ومنتدانا الخطر منتدى سواعد الثقافى






مشيت قبل فتره الجنوبى القى ليك سواعد اصبح جمعيه نسويه لمات اتهجمت .. وماشى افتح بلاغ لحقوق الملكيه الفكريه
هههههههههههه
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*انت يا ايهاب مقترحنا ده اديتوا الخلا مالك؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*مشكوووووووووور
                        	*

----------

